# Anavar only cycle: bad joints and injuries



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Im at the end of week 3 on my anavar only cycle at 100 ed (also taking Clen and T3)

On the 2nd week my left knee started to hurt real bad, I thought I had ligament damage (it felt like it) but the a few days after my other knee was the same and I realized it was joint pain, the pain wasnt as bad after that but ever since then if I havent been moving for a while my knee joints hurt untill I start moving againt.

Also, since the end of week 2 if had a few pulled muscles/torn tendons, one was above my glute on deadlift day, other my outer delt from working, and also my neck, small back muscle inside the shoulder blade, and now my actual glute.

My neck is fine now but my shoulder and glute are still buggery, kind of feels like when you have a trapped nerve, stretching makes it hurt in a bad way so it seems to be the actual connective tissue thats damaged, and my other injuries healed after 3 days of not stressing them.

It Fuerza Anavar and ive heard 'dry' steroids can cause joint pain and tendon weakness (most notably winstrol)

Im taking omega 3 and krill oil and have a solid diet, have good form and stretch/foam rolling, nothing has changed but all of a sudden Im getting all these injuries, have been very injury free the last year.

Is this a known problem and is there anything I can do or take to stop it?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Poke said:


> Im at the end of week 3 on my anavar only cycle at 100 ed (also taking Clen and T3)
> 
> On the 2nd week my left knee started to hurt real bad, I thought I had ligament damage (it felt like it) but the a few days after my other knee was the same and I realized it was joint pain, the pain wasnt as bad after that but ever since then if I havent been moving for a while my knee joints hurt untill I start moving againt.
> 
> ...


These sound like tell tale symptoms of rotator cuff problems. I would be very careful if this is the case.

How long have you been lifting? Have you noticed a big strength increase since starting Anavar?


----------



## smithy12345 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sure its anavar ? Joint pain is commonly associated with winstrol....food for thought


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Mish said:


> These sound like tell tale symptoms of rotator cuff problems. I would be very careful if this is the case.
> 
> How long have you been lifting? Have you noticed a big strength increase since starting Anavar?


6 years on and off, about 4 total years lifting with 2 breaks, Im a year in from starting up again, this is my first ever cycle and so far my strength has defiantly increased allot, cant remember exactly what my weights were before the cycle but atm I can db bench 40's for 8-12 reps, before I could db bench 38's for 8 reps. can now do 40kg each side on smith machine for incline at 4 reps where before it was about 25-30kg each side for 4 reps.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

smithy12345 said:


> Sure its anavar ? Joint pain is commonly associated with winstrol....food for thought


Defiantly crossed my mind but this Fuerza var has had very good reviews and Ive also heard that Anavar (or 'dry' steroids in general) can also make joint pain, my joint pain is quite accute apart from the first day or 2 and its only in my knees


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Well it's definitely not that your tendons are under trained and unable to keep up with the new found strength in your muscle.

For this reason, i'm out.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

are you taking anything for joint support?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Mish said:


> Well it's definitely not that your tendons are under trained and unable to keep up with the new found strength in your muscle.
> 
> For this reason, i'm out.


Just checking is this sarcastic or not lol? Because it makes sense if it is.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

tony10 said:


> are you taking anything for joint support?


Just Omega 3 cod liver oil and krill oil, also eat allot of almonds, recommend anything else?

I take 1 capsule each of krill and cod oil per day (usually dont but only started because of my knees) dont want to take too much cod or kirll oil because it makes my fingers feel like they have arthritis


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Poke said:


> Just checking is this sarcastic or not lol? Because it makes sense if it is.


On this rare occasion this is a serious response. Given your training history your ligaments and tendons should be well used to the stress. Your strength hasn't jumped massively in such a short space of time to make me think your tendons are lagging.

Do you have any mates using this batch? Could well be winny.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mish said:


> Well it's definitely not that your tendons are under trained and unable to keep up with the new found strength in your muscle.
> 
> For this reason, i'm out.




Fuerza Anavar is good stuff and is not Winstrol! The 10mg tabs that is anyway


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Mish said:


> On this rare occasion this is a serious response. Given your training history your ligaments and tendons should be well used to the stress. Your strength hasn't jumped massively in such a short space of time to make me think your tendons are lagging.
> 
> Do you have any mates using this batch? Could well be winny.


Dont know anyone using it and aren't experienced myself so can tell if there is any difference between this and winny, its weird though because the injuries I mention above (normally dont get injured much) would normally take 1-2 weeks to heal to a point where it feels ok to train again, but they have healed within 2-3 days apart from my shoulder and glute.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Fuerza Anavar is good stuff and is not Winstrol! The 10mg tabs that is anyway


Yeh ive got the 50's but they have had good reviews so I dont expect to be winny and is working well so far, but it is definitively contributing to getting injured easier (unless clen or T3 can) is this heard of for anavar? do you recommend anytthing to stop it.

I work all day cutting trees and bushes and lugging a load of stuff around and dont want to be off work!

I think ill try and have a deload if these niggling injuries dont go away


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

On anavar my joint and other injuries improved dramatically.

Dry steroids, winstrol included don't cause joint problems directly but I guess if you're shutdown your estrogen could be dropping too low?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Kimball said:


> On anavar my joint and other injuries improved dramatically.
> 
> Dry steroids, winstrol included don't cause joint problems directly but I guess if you're shutdown your estrogen could be dropping too low?


Thats the thing I mentioned in my previous post, Im getting minor injuries a hell of allot in the last 2 weeks BUT most of them healed within a few days where as normally for how inured ands what they feel like it would take 1-2 weeks, its like it heals allot faster in my sleep than normal, just my shoulder dont feel to good and im not training till it feels ok again.

If its not the Anavar then I must just need a bit of rest or something, thinking about it Ive been to the gym for all my workouts 4 days a week for the last 2-3 months without missing a session, didnt realize till now but I think I need a deload.


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm on day 25 of my cycle. Was taking 50mg for the first 2 weeks and 75mg since then and so far I have seen zero signs that I'm taking anything. No strength increase, no muscle hardness, no pumps


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Padbear said:


> I'm on day 25 of my cycle. Was taking 50mg for the first 2 weeks and 75mg since then and so far I have seen zero signs that I'm taking anything. No strength increase, no muscle hardness, no pumps


What lab?

Ive had some serious strength increases and get calf pumps. But my knees feel like they have authrirtus lol, cant think of anything else it can be linked to.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I had the same problem using there 50mg but I think it was more down to my e bring to low as I was allready taking test and think I was taking to much adex , I did at one point i dic think it was Winny as it hit my hair line hard as well a joints but I don't think it was now and think the problem was with low e


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

Poke said:


> What lab?
> 
> Ive had some serious strength increases and get calf pumps. But my knees feel like they have authrirtus lol, cant think of anything else it can be linked to.


Fuerza labs  no pumps for me


----------

